# So, What Frog Do YOU Dream of Owning?



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought this would be a snazzy little topic - Just post a few frogs that to you are the holy grail of what you want most out of this hobby, if you had the time and money without any worries. Post pictures of them as well if you feel! I'll go first, in order of pure Envy...

1) O. Pumilio "Darkland"


















2) R. Imitator "Veradero"










3) R. Fulgarita (If they existed in the hobby they'd be #1)


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry I dont have pics, but #1-Blue Jeans, #2-Veradaros, #3-Darkland


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

You can go to Dendrobates.org, find the species/ morph and link the pictures from there Chris!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

1) O. Pumilio "Darkland"

At the very top of my ever growing list.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Benedicta (random photo)










Vanzanoli (more my wifes wish list but ill take it)










...both of which will be added to my collection eventually. I got some varadero tads in broms but will be a while before any are available and theres allready a few on the wait list. Eventually one day I would like to trade varadero's for vanzo's or even benedictas if the price ever comes down.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I refuse to follow rules so the first darts I buy will be the ones I love the most, I'll go with a pair of blackwaters. I'd post a pic but I'm just learning how to use this dang iPad and can't seem to deal with any sort of copy paste, need to right click the non-existent mouse issue. I'm an Apple FAIL. But I can get on the nets so I don't care.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Benedictas, Varaderos, UE Blackwaters, Summersi, Reticulatus


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I've already got my dream frog: the benedicta.

#1 sirensis

#2 histrionicus (I don't like the redheads, I'm thinking maybe saddlebacks)

#3 sylvatica lita

I also really want the fulgarita and true blues.... There's some possibility I'll get getting granuliferus which are way high on the list too....


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Id do anything for these guys... 

Ameerega silverstonei.


----------



## Mr. Bronze (Aug 22, 2009)

A coqui pair.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

_Cruziohyla craspedopus_


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Tony if i am not mistaken i think Mark Pepper is working with a group of those and breeding them as well.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Really? That's awesome! I'll shoot him an email and see what's happening with them.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am almost positive, but i could be wrong.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I've already got my dream frog: the benedicta.
> 
> #1 sirensis
> 
> ...


you and i have similar lists...

sirensis is totally out of the question so grannies are the next best thing, im saving for some as well, let me know how it goes sex wise, i'll only be getting 2 (when i do) so knowing some other keepers would be nice.

the #1 all time "wish i could have it frog".... is koi sylvatica/ whitefoot histrionicus. the most beautiful animal i have ever seen. hands down!
however i do like the litas, particularly the ones with blueish spots.

other totally unavailable stuff that would be cool;
A.macero
A.billinguis
E.captivus
E.mysteriosus
M.steyermarki
O.arborea
O.speciosa
cculator
O.vicenti
R.virolensis
R.abdita
R.opesthomelas

A.spumarius Hoogmoedi (purple)
P. corroboree

james


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> #2 histrionicus (I don't like the redheads, ....


Someone has led you astray my son.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

well said, Chris. Redheads are amazing and well worth the cost.

Funny, much of this stuff is in the hobby, esp among older froggers.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

§lipperhead said:


> 3) R. Fulgarita (If they existed in the hobby they'd be #1)


they do, though i haven't heard of any breeding as of yet.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i havent seen any that look like those photos though, have you?

james


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Most definitely a genuine Costa Rican "Blue jeans" pumilio in bright red. It's what I've always wanted.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Someone has led you astray my son.


hahahaha!


My list that are obtainable
1. benedicta








2. robalo pumilio

3. chazuta imitator









List of frogs that could take a while 
1. el pangan sylvaticus








2. granuliferus








3. puerto quito sylvaticus









If they were in captivity (legally)
1. sirensis








2. bombetes

3. defleri


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I second the Chazuta Imitator!
Michael


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

thedude said:


> If they were in captivity (legally)


Of course they are legal...it's the DREAM list.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Boondoggle said:


> Of course they are legal...it's the DREAM list.


Touché 

Also, id like to include lehmanni.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

a Trio of Ameerega trivatatta green three stripe


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I often dream about getting in an order that contains an undiscovered or undocumented or extremely rare species. Its not like the sender will call you up and ask for their illegal frog back and if they did would you really have to give it up? 
On the legal side I wouldn't mind getting ahold of some site specific Robalo.
Michael


> Dont Be A Hybridiot!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll have to be honest and say I never found the lehmani or koi's or lita or any of those that great looking. 

all my frogs on my list i could get really whenever i have the money haha

1. Sheperds Isle Pumilio
2. Chiquiri Grande Pumilio
3. Reticulatus
4. Zaparo


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Here`s mine-

The Official Purple Frog Appreciation Page

John


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I actually do like the koi sylvaticus... I might just take those over the lita.

I wasn't aware that I _had_ to love the redheads. I'm of the opinion that, because there are so many frogs, if there's a frog you don't _absolutely_ have to have then you shouldn't. Redheads are nice, but I just don't _have_ to have them.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Off topic



poison beauties said:


> I often dream about getting in an order that contains an undiscovered or undocumented or extremely rare species. Its not like the sender will call you up and ask for their illegal frog back and if they did would you really have to give it up?
> On the legal side I wouldn't mind getting ahold of some site specific Robalo.
> Michael


Technically it is a illegally commerced animal and as such is subject to Lacey act enforment.. if they were coming clean with USF&W (or USF&W was tracking it to see how it changed hands and arrest the chain of commerce) then you would also be liable. 
I have dealt with confiscations by USF&W that were tracked from importer/seller to a dealer in Florida to a middleman and then to the final buyer with the entire chain being arrested. 

Ed


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats why I posted in the Dream list section. Im not stupid, It only takes one to take all the others down,
Michael


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

HunterB said:


> I'll have to be honest and say I never found the lehmani or koi's or lita or any of those that great looking.
> 
> all my frogs on my list i could get really whenever i have the money haha
> 
> ...


seriously?? those top 2 are kinda ugly to me. but you like them over lehmanni and kois?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

hey why you got to dis the chiriqui? there arent that many around as far as i know, and they are quite attractive s pumilio go. sort of a neon to olive green fade on the back with black reticulations and light blue/grey legs and the powder blue belly is pretty sweet too, but they are pretty variable.

james


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Silverstonei


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

thedude said:


> seriously?? those top 2 are kinda ugly to me. but you like them over lehmanni and kois?


to each his own haha
Yea, i dont find the kois or lehmani that great....attractive but not like..amazing  

I think the Sheperds Isle pumilio are just the neatest little guys, a natrually attractive color scheme, no flashy colors


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Locality specific Dendrobates leucomelas.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Well if its a dream ! . . .










and my version


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that would be sweet if leucs came in those colors. There has to be a purple dart out there!!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ranitomeya sirensis

This is my dream frog!!!!


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I would have to agree with a couple others on silverstonei....
#1. Ameerega silverstonei 








#2. Ameerega bassleri (Chrome-green morph & others)








#3 Ameerega trivittata (any morph)
















Treefrogs....
1. Cruziohyla calcarifer
2. Phyllomedusa bicolor
3. Phyllomedusa tomopterna


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Sorry I dont have pics, but #1-Blue Jeans, #2-Veradaros, #3-Darkland


I second the veravedo im hoping someone will be nice enough to donate some tadpoles to me one day


----------



## theglassfrog (Sep 6, 2009)

1. histos 2. benedicta 3. esquidos 4.i know its strange but black auratus hopefully if i ever find someone who has some froglets out there???


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

what about 'gold' auratus? id take them over the black any day.

james


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

There is a recent ad for 66% het albino auratus . . . .


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

stemcellular said:


>


Ray, is this yours???


----------



## cin_cindi (Apr 15, 2010)

nathan said:


> Well if its a dream ... my version


I'd want one of these!!!


----------



## cin_cindi (Apr 15, 2010)

Correction, I'd want a TANKFUL of these!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Crap... now I have to add silverstonei to the list....


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Crap... now I have to add silverstonei to the list....


yep, i was just thinking that...


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

Understory has Bassleri blue/green but 200 a pop


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

My list changes from year to year but I often come back to the frogs formerly known as Epipes, some of the genera is changed but those are the ones that have appealed to me for decades. But seriously I've not had the fortitude to pass up most darts.

espinosai complex, especially the metallic orange ones
cainarachi
pongoensis
silverstonei (again)
red phase minuta
pulchripectus

Hopefully UE will bring in some of these
Eric


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Since it is a dream, I would not mind owning the rights to this one:


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

D. Lehmanni of course! The closest I can get to that right now is the banded leucs..I will wait patiently until they are available, if ever...


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Oophaga lehmanii will almost certianly never be available again in the hobby. they are critically endangered, and they have a very small and fragmented range. they also have not been "sucessfully" bred with any sort of regularity in captivity. sometimes one will come available but they are VERY expensive,

james


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

James, a girl can dream, cant she? way to rain on a parade...


----------



## theglassfrog (Sep 6, 2009)

theglassfrog said:


> 1. histos 2. benedicta 3. esquidos 4.i know its strange but black auratus hopefully if i ever find someone who has some froglets out there???


im changing my number one to R. Reticulata i just saw it on the understory website its like a mini benedicta! wish i could find some of those now!


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

Monte Dourado Then all of them comes in a very close second!!!!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Always wanted a group of goliath frogs. Space might be an issue though...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Now, that is a cool frog.


----------



## dteague (Dec 27, 2009)

As mentioned before 

Silverstonei


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

golden toad


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I would not mind some big red Oophaga speciosus. Also I am a big fan of the blue Litas.


----------

